# head boat suggestion in Lewes, DE



## nicefishman (Jun 26, 2007)

And what kind fish can be caught right now.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## whitechin (May 17, 2012)

Seabass are snappin' ! Go here : http://www.fishlewes.com/fishingreport.html


----------



## nicefishman (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks !


----------

